# RR WaveMaker



## chill-down (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi


We are a company that design and manufacture aquarium products in Singapore, name as Chill-Down Trading and Service. We are proudly to introduce a new product call RR WaveMaker, RR Wave Maker is the most powerful and valuable propeller aquarium pumps on the market. We offer you the best cost-effective to achieve the best performance, you pay reasonable and get the most. The wildly flow is out of your imagination, and let you and your coral have a wonderful experience. Our system provide you two modes of operation, Wave Maker and Flow Maker, both modes can be adjust the speed from 12v~24v. So RR Wave Maker can operate best results in different environments. 


We are now looking for sole distributor at all countries. If any forum admin or aquarium shop is interested pls do not hesitate to contact us at [email protected]


http://chill-down.com/

YouTube - RR Wave Maker on 5ft tank 

YouTube - RR Wave Maker Exclusive only WWR 

YouTube - RR Wave Maker Ah beng-20091209-1306.3GP 

YouTube - RR Wave Maker Aquamart-20091203-1527.3GP 

YouTube - RR wavemaker 1 unit and 1 unit with DIY Box Aquamart 

YouTube - RR wavemaker 2 unit Ah Beng 

YouTube - RR Wave Maker in Philippines 1 + 1 unit with DIY Box 2 

YouTube - RR Wave Maker in Philippines 1 + 1 unit with DIY Box 

YouTube - RR Wave Maker in Golden Octopus 3 Meter tank


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks good, what are the retail prices in USD?


----------



## chill-down (Mar 18, 2010)

MediaHound said:


> Looks good, what are the retail prices in USD?


Now we selling in ebay US$430, if next time got distributor in US it will be more cheaper. Pls send mi a email @ [email protected] we can sell u at Singapore $$480 + post$39= US$380 if money send by paypal pls + 3.5%


----------



## chill-down (Mar 18, 2010)

We are proud to introduce the RR wave maker Mark two series

RR Wave Maker Mark-2 this motor is a new design, It already Improve the impeller and use 3 phase 6 coil, Let it more powerful and use low power comsumption. Over current and over heat protect circuit guarantee the system can run on different environment.
New digital Controller accurate control timing at 0.01 second, One bottom one function easy to use.
New digital Power Supply with LCD display, Voltage selection 0.5v per time. 

Wave Maker Specifications
Standard Voltage： DC12V - 24V
Standard Current : 1000mA - 2100mA
Max Flow Capacity : 6000 - 35000L/H
Speed : 1000 - 9000rpm
Power Consumption : 12W - 50W
Output Connector : 5.5 x 2.0mm
Efficiencies : 95%
Size : 120 x 138 x 78mm
Weight : 800g

Controller Specifications
Standard Voltage： DC5V - 24V
Standard Current : 250mA
LCD Dispaly : 2 Row x 16 Character
Function Key : 3 x 4 12 Keys
Fuse : 4 x 24V-2.5A
Power Consumption : 850mW
Size : 145.8 x 84.3 x 30mm
Pulse Adjust range : 0.50 - 39.99Sec
Transformer DC Socket : 5.5 x 2.5mm
Motor DC Socket : 5.5 x 2.1mm
Light Sensor RCA Jack Socket : 2.2mm

Power Supply Specifications
Input : 110 - 240VAC 50/60Hz
Output : 12~20V DC 6A Max. 20.5~24.5V DC 5A Max. 
Digitel selection : 0.5v per time
Output Connector : 5.5 x 2.5mm
International Certification: CE & FCC

YouTube - RR Wavemaker New generation (2011)

http://www.chill-down.com


----------

